# What's Your Day Job?



## Jill (Nov 13, 2006)

We haven't done this in awhile and I thought it would be fun to see what some of us do for a living!

I'm a financial planner / registered investment advisor / investment broker. I've been doing this for 11 years and own a small practice with my father. We have a really nice office in Warrenton, VA (50 miles from my house). We even have our names in gold letters on the door :lol: We've got some great employees for office staff.

In order to do what I do, I'm licensed in the areas of investments (stocks, bonds, mutual funds, UIT's...) and insurance (life insurance, annuities). I'm the OSJ / Registered Principal in our office which means I'm my dad's supervisor in the eyes of the SEC. Most of our clients are affluent people who are retired or soon will be. I love working with my clients and my father. I also love being my own boss and not having to go into the office most Fridays




:

I am not sure if she will remember, but Mary Lou called me once to discuss this article we were working on for AMHA, and when she got through to me (assistants screen my calls), she said it sounded like I had a real professional office! It cracked me up!!! Especially since that day, I didn't have any client appointments and basically was in barn attire



:

What about you all? What's your day job?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

My biggest job is mommy and wife. In other words, I feed people and clean up after them.

I'm also a self-employed web designer, photographer and a when-I-feel-like-it freelance writer. Sometimes I pretend to be a novellist and work on one of my books-in-progress, but time for that kind of a thing is a luxury.

I used to be an editor/journalist and before that I was a legal secretary. Many moons ago I worked with horses for a living.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a legal assistant for an Intellectual Property law firm in downtown Seattle. I mostly do patent prosecution work, although in the past I have done trademark work, licensing, and foreign intellectual property work. I've been doing this 1994 I believe



: I like what I do...it definitely keeps me busy. My bosses are great also



:

Tracy


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm an Instructional Assistant. In other words, I'm a teacher's slave. HAHA. I work at our local Junior High School with 7th and 8th graders. I've been working with children (ages 5-14) for the past 6 years, but I've only been at this position since May.


----------



## minisaremighty (Nov 13, 2006)

My #1 job will always be "MOM" and up until this year, I did that 24/7 (for 12 years). This year, I became a Real Estate Broker and work around my kids' schedules. It's a long time coming, but I needed to re-establish my own identity outside of being MOM and I'm completely enjoying myself! My kids think it's great, too.



:


----------



## RainSong (Nov 13, 2006)

Jenn said:


> My biggest job is mommy and wife. In other words, I feed people and clean up after them.
> 
> I'm also a self-employed web designer, photographer and a when-I-feel-like-it freelance writer. Sometimes I pretend to be a novellist and work on one of my books-in-progress, but time for that kind of a thing is a luxury.


How do you find freelance work when it comes to writing??

I'm a "SAHM"- Stay at home mother. Taking care of Nathan (and the Zoo here, since no one else will it seems >.<) is pretty much a full-time job.

Aside from that, I'm trying out working at Scott Creek Farms on Wednesdays cleaning stalls.

That's pretty much it... Oh, and I craft. Working on learning quilting, I also make horseshoe dreamcatchers (though I've only ever sold one -.-) and attempt to crochet. I do beadwork too, both seed-bead loom work and other types. I also draw my own little stuff when I can manage (nothing much horsey, though)... yep. Not much here.





Can i say I dream of horses professionally?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

I have to pitch my ideas to editors ... some get accepted, many get rejected. It gets easier once you get published with a publication, they're more likely to use you again.

I craft, too ... when I have time. I am going to be starting an applique quilt soon for Caitie, I have some knitting on the go, some scrapbooking on the go, and a few other projects in mind. I want to redo my dining room so once I find the right fabric, I'll be reupholstering chairs and making new curtains.


----------



## jayne (Nov 13, 2006)

I am actually doing my day job right as I type this! I'm a high school substitute teacher! I just gave my kids a reading assingment and for once it's not like herding cats so I'm taking a moment to catch up on reading my favorite website, L'il Beginnings!!

I have been a full-time teacher in the past, as well as an administrator for 5 years, but the hubby and I decided that living a simpler life was more important than both of us working, so I just sub 2 days a week. I think most of my income goes to the horses so I better keep it up!! We cut out a lot of things like driving newer cars and eating out so we could live on basically one income, but it is worth it to us to have a peaceful home where we aren't always scrambling around to get things done on the weekends. A couple of books that really helped our thinking is Simple Living by Janet Luhr, and The Tightwad Gazette by Amy Dzycyzn. Now we don't subscribe to everthing put forth in these books, but it does help clarify one's thinking about what is really important.

Jayne


----------



## jdomep (Nov 13, 2006)

I am a SAHM to 4 very busy little men. Their sport and school schedules are insane but I have it down! I was a computer nerd before children LOL I programmed computers for medical offices. I just finished a 6 week job getting a dental office set up (found the ad in the paper for a temp p/t posistion -emailed resume - they called at 11am interviewed at noon had the job at 1 :bgrin my hours my fee - gotta love that). I will be here for my guys for atleast another 10 years then who knows



:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 13, 2006)

I work in the "Tele-Health industry!" At least according to the last conference title I saw an ad for. :lol: In reality I am a receptionist at a consulting nurse phone line. Calls come in, I take their name and number and description of symptoms and put it in the computer so the nurses can triage the calls and return the most serious ones first. This way they don't get stuck talking about an infant's diarrhea when there's a heart attack waiting on line two they don't know about.

I do a lot of other things too, from customer service functions to acting as a hospital switchboard operator. I know the phone numbers of at least five departments at each of nine major area hospitals off the top of my head.



: I type as fast as I talk, which is fast, and have to bounce through each of our five concurrently-running computer programs like a particularly acrobatic squirrel all day long. Carpal tunnel, here I come! :lol: We register for flu shots, childbirth classes, track E. Coli and eventually Avian Flu outbreaks, get 911 calls.....It's definitely a fast-paced job.

The problem is my rump just sits there in a chair...ugh. Thank God the horses get me out once I'm home!

Leia


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2006)

I love when you do this topic Jill, it's very interesting to see what people do. And I know where to come when I need financial advice...now only if I had some x-tra money to invest!!! :bgrin

I am an Air Traffic Controller and have been for almost 9 years. I love what I do. Every day is different and although sometimes stressfull, I love it. I work at an airport where I have the opportunity to work in the tower and the radar room. So I clear planes to land/takeoff as well as direct them in the sky (in front of a scope similiar to a computer monitor) up to 11,000 ft. I am not the person you see on the ramp with flags, I am in the Control Tower and a government employee. There is nothing like the thrill of having 25 airplanes on my frequency...while it's happening, I must say it's not to thrilling and a quite bit butt puckering at times, but when it's over, it's like I just won a video game, but of course I take it much more serious than that...thousands of lives in my hands in just a few minutes, it is a rush sometimes. I really do love my job...but must say...I totally despise my boss and my agency makes my job miserable sometime.

About a month ago I had the pleasure (or displeasure, however you look at it) of working Air Force One. It's an honor to be picked to be the one to do this.

My husband is also an Air Traffic Controller but at a different airport than I. We try NOT to talk about work when we get home although it's hard since our airspace of juristrictions are right next to each other. He too loves his job.

Although I do like my job, I can't wait to retire...only 13 more years to go!


----------



## Lauralee (Nov 13, 2006)

I am the Surgical Services Director of our rural hospital.


----------



## CKC (Nov 13, 2006)

I was laid off in July so I'm now a full time stay at home Mom. I can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 13, 2006)

I currently work at a day care but I gave my notice and will be done by the end of the month. I used to work at this same daycare about 12 years ago and moved on to a different job and got laid off from that one about a year and a half ago. After I got laid off I started working for my boyfriend who is a self-employeed contractor so I pretty much got to pick my hours.

When I started back at day care last month I realized how spoiled I got working my own hours and being home when my kids got home from school.

I can't wait for the end of the month to get here and be able to be home more with my kids and animals,

Work was really getting in the way, lol!!

Leslie


----------



## LindaL (Nov 13, 2006)

My job isnt as "glamorous" as some of yours, but hey, without people like me, where would some of you go to get your clothes cleaned?? :bgrin

I am a supervisor at a dry cleaners and have been in this industry off an on since 1980 (I think total years spent in it is about 15 or 16 now), so I know every aspect of the business. I work mostly up front with the customers, which I LOVE!

In between jobs at the cleaners, I have been a cashier, child care attendant, grade school recess attendant, stay at home mom and the owner of my own video store.

Most days I am happy with my job, altho sometimes I get alittle bored...



:


----------



## sfmini (Nov 13, 2006)

My official title is Information Technology Consultant for the Ohio Department of Job and Family Services. We are responsible for the Medicaid computer system which process 1 billion dollars in medical claims per month. My job just changed, we are in the process of (finally) establishing a formal software testing unit so are in the process of designing our jobs.

Hate my job right now, hate the head b*tch, but with a new gov in place, she will be gone soon, we all hope! It pays well, benefits are awsome, have been with the state for 21 years, only 9 to go until retirement so I can hang in until then.


----------



## anita (Nov 13, 2006)

I was a Dermatologist MD for 25 years made a life change and now do what I love to do.

I am an alpaca breeder

Anita


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 13, 2006)

I am a paramedic full time and dispatch for 911 part time as they call it a Georgia State Certified Communications Officier. I use to dispatch part time a few years ago but quit do to my migraines now I have them somewhat under control and I am back dispatching again.........I love being in the emergency field. Nothing helping a wounded child or a elderly patient who needs some assistance.


----------



## Becky (Nov 13, 2006)

Lucky me! I get to do exactly what I always wanted to do when I grew up. Breed horses! Miniature horse breeder and trainer here. I love my job! :aktion033:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 13, 2006)

I was a Management Analyst with the State of Maine for the last 8 years of my 31 years there I always tell every one I gave up political bullcrap for horse crap



:


----------



## frekles93 (Nov 13, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I work at a Vet clinic as a Tech. Then I also work for a marketing management company that markets Cigerettes. I count then and all that good stuff..... really need a 3rd job to keep up with the animals!!![/SIZE]

April


----------



## anoki (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a Manure Placement Specialist




: :bgrin at a small dressage barn (been there 10 1/2 years now :new_shocked: ), and my "real" job is a saddler/harness maker, whatever you feel like calling it, but I make leather horse equipment!! :bgrin I've been doing that for just over 6 years now. I love both my jobs!!!!



:

~kathryn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 13, 2006)

What a great thread ....

there is a lot of knowledge here :aktion033:

Well...I am married to a Plumber and have been working with him for almost 7 years now.

We have our own business .... and I have learned much through the years.

If you ever have a problem...ask me?



:

Before that ...I was in health care....a CNA at the local Nursing Home and Assisted Living facility....I worked all units...but my main focus was in alzheimer's and stroke patients.

It is calling me again



: That was my calling in life...I hate plumbing



:

Teri


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 13, 2006)

I AM A LICENCED MASSAGE THERAPIST, I OWN A DAY SPA. WE DO ALL THE SPA THINGS, PEDICURES, MANICURES, FACIALS, BODY WRAPS, LASER HAIR REMOVAL ALL THAT GOOD STUFF. I DO MOSTLY MASSAGE, I CAN TAKE INSURANCE WHICH IS GREAT MONEY BUT I HATE PAPER WORK



: ! THIS IS AN INTERESTING THREAD, WHAT A VARIETY WE HAVE HERE



NIKKI


----------



## Neil (Nov 13, 2006)

I am currently retired and have been for the last three years. I don't plan on any changes here since work would only get in my way of living life to the fullest.

Prior to my retirement I worked as a Senior Techincal Writer. My last job was with Tandem/Compaq/HP. I know, it sounds like three jobs but it was only one. Tandem got bought out by Compaq and later Compaq was bought out by HP. The ironic thing is that Tandem was founded by former Hp engineers. I guess the company went full circle.

For the last five years that I worked I worked from home 150 miles away from my work office. I orginally went to work one day a week and that later changed to one day every other week and ended with going in when I needed to. Often it was every few months. I did most of my meetings teleconferencing on the phone and my pc. I referred to those last five years a semi retirement.

When I feed an clean up after horses I plan my next trip. I love my horses and dogs but they will never stand in the way of my enjoying my retirement. My horses are not an income but a black hole like my dogs always had been. They have always given me an excuse to go somewhere where I can enjoy showing.


----------



## NyborFarm (Nov 13, 2006)

Im a full time college student in training to become an art teacher ^_^ I also do costom logos for barns/farms. As well as horsy pictures. Could also do a horse protrait or two. Sadly full time college doesnt leave much time for doing horsy art work



:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 13, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I'm a mom, but i recently got a job at a barn doing chores for a woman who trains and sells eventing horses. I haven't been around horses that big in 7 years. Plus I do all my own horse work at my barn. [/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## CAM (Nov 13, 2006)

I am a dental hygienist by trade but enjoy managing the dental front office, insurance billing, collections, payroll, etc. I am considering going back "temporary P/T" for a friend's office to help get things back in order for him while my kids are in school. It is my "adult time" and will get me back into the "real" world for a little bit anyway. I am a mom first and foremost but don't mind helping out a friend when the need arises.



It keeps my brain fresh.



:


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 13, 2006)

I am currently the Assistant Manager of a retail store. I started working for this company at age 15 and worked for them off and on until age 18. I then went to work for a company that was owned by one of their past employees. I worked for him for 11 years and learned all aspects of the retail variety store. I then went into the fast food business and after several years of owning our own business, closed our bakery and our restaurant, and I went back to work for this company.

The hours are long and I can't keep weight on because I walk on average 20 miles a day in the store but the work is not hard and they will let me off sometimes when I request it. Since the a**hole manager is gone and we have a new one it is much more pleasant to go to work.

Mary


----------



## Serene Acres (Nov 13, 2006)

Currently I work at a Mortgage House it's a lot of fun but I consider showing, training and working w/ the horses my second job, it may not pay as much as my first one but I honestly like it more :bgrin


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Nov 13, 2006)

I am a full time college student but to pay the bills while I'm in school I work at a grocery store. I was a cashier/customer service clerk/and scanner (take down old ad signs and put new ones up). I went to nightstock for 6 months and basically checked for 10 hours and sometimes stocked the shelves. I've decided to go back to days so starting Wednesday I'll no longer be nocturnal. The thing I really like about my job is the customers. There are some that are in the store everyday and you kind of get attached to them. And of course the ones that tip are nice.


----------



## mininik (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a professional groomer. I groom dogs out of the detached shop at my home and do house calls. I also groom Miniature Horses for show during the season.



:


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2006)

With all the diversity here, we still have one common denominator (other than the love of minis)...the majority of our bosses are Aholes! I've heard the reference many times and now I dont' feel so bad as I thought it might of just been me...but no, it seems that the majority of bosses are Aholes!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 13, 2006)

I teach English/Speech/Writing/Drama to 7-12th graders.


----------



## Relic (Nov 13, 2006)

l am an educated bum that hasn't held down an outside job in 30 years of marriage. Raising our 2 kids and sometimes a few others along the way over the years plus the horses has made up for all that l missed in the working world.


----------



## chandab (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know, I guess I'm with Relic... I'm an educated bum. :lol:

I have a BS in Agriculture, specifically Range Science.

I've worked retail off and on since college. Last job I had was at a bank, I quit four years ago, after I married a rancher and moved 40 miles from the nearest town. So, now I'm a rancher's wife and we raise beef cattle. I also have my quilting supply business that I run out of our home, I sell on-line mostly, but also some here.


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 13, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]What an interesting thread! I was a bakery manager for ten years, saved up my moola to eventually move up north. Which I did. I left the big city life for simpler liveing...I have been a cook/cleaning person at a supper club just three miles away - for about five years now. My hours are such that I work alone, which I love of course. No one looking over my shoulder! I also sell Avon and LOVE doing that. I do in home care for the elderly as well and that is probably the job which I love most. There is nothing like making an elder laugh and feel appreciated!



: [/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 13, 2006)

I was a vet tech/assistant/office manager until 3 years ago when i had a kidney/pancreas transplant. I went on disability after that and remain on it due to complications from diabetes. I now raise a few puppies and horses. I really miss working in the "outside" world and wish I could go back to my old job!


----------



## nootka (Nov 13, 2006)

I am a stay at home mom, as well.

I used to work as a file clerk for Nationwide Insurance Co., before that I worked as a temp.

I quit my job to move down here and be with my fiancee, Martin.

His line of work is seasonal and sporadic, so it's easier for me to be home with the boys (three of 'em) and take care of things this way when he's gone for weeks/months at a time (he is a commercial fisherman like on Deadliest Season/Deadliest Catch...many of those people are our friends and neighbors).

I feel lucky to get to stay home with my boys.





When they are bigger, I'd like to go back to school and see what happens!

Liz


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm an Asst Vice President in a bank - mainly a fancy title for a branch manager but with lots more benefits- the best thing that happened to me after 22 years in the business was transferring from managing a large branch in a big city to a small branch in my small hometown 2 1/2 miles from my house and my horses- now I can go home for lunch and check up on everyone! I also sell life insurance (I'm a licensed agent selling for SBLI) as one of my tasks at the bank

This year we also started a haying business on the side that is working out really well - our hay bill normally runs $12,000 a year including the big horses so we invested 7-8k in haying equipment for our tractor and have picked up several hay fields to mow- about 54 acres plus possibly another 70 acres for next year. Next year we will actually have hay to sell !- all of it went for our own this year The best part is that the hay is free - we just mow, bale and remove our hay! Wooo Hooo! The second best part is even if we don't sell, we already paid for the equipment with what we saved this year!


----------



## miniapp (Nov 14, 2006)

I am in the Telecommunications field, (specifically Voice and Data) and am currently a Senior Account Executive for a large Telecommunications company. I have also developed Account Development programs that are in use at several other Telecom companies. That is my day job... my afternoon and night job is horse trainer. I love the diversity of what I do... but love the horses more, so am trying to find a way to phase out of "Corporate America" and "downsize" back to my first love, my horses.




:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## dreammountainminis (Nov 14, 2006)

I am a stay at home mom of 5 wonderful children ages 12,10,9 ,4 and 3 two girls and three boys and I am full time caretaker to my dad who is 79 yrs old and has parkinsons . Before I started staying home to take care of everyone, I worked in a nursing home as a CNA and I also did personal care on the side...

I really enjoy working with and taking care of people.

I also have miniature horses that the kids and I enjoy showing in the summer months I even take my dad to shows with us as he enjoys the shows as much as we do ..He used to go to my 4-h shows and open shows when i was growing up and enjoyed them then as well..We have ten mini's . A mommy and daddy chihuahua and three babies born on veterans day..This is a great thread...


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, my bosses make messes. I have to cook/clean/wash laundry for them constantly. Being a mom is a thankless job, but something I wouldn't trade for the world. My hubby is a truck driver so I have to be home for my girls. Sometimes I think I'd like to work, but then the thoughts come to mind like what if they were sick? I've had short, part time jobs over the past 8 years, but mostly I've just stayed home. It's sure hard trying to work plus get the chores at home done when you're the only one doing them



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 14, 2006)

:aktion033: Again I want to say "What a great Thread"

I have learned so much about the ones I am familiar with and others I am not :aktion033:

I am sure I have surprised others as well



:


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a medical analyst. I do medical qualification determinations for duty fitness for 1500 employees and prospective job applicants. I spend most of my time buried up to my eyeballs in case files and regulations.



: I love my job and started as an intern 15 years ago and have progressed about as far as I can without going into management levels which I refuse to do no matter the money. That would definatley take all the fun out of it.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 14, 2006)

It's interesting to see what everyone is up to! I'm an old ER nurse, been there, done that, seen just about everything and anything you could imagine. Every once and a while someone still comes up with something interesting.....you put that lightbulb where??and why?? and you say it broke? hmmmmmm....

My horses and my critters though......they keep me sane and as balanced as I can be. My husband is currently in the RN program and will probably work in the same ER as I do(he works there now as an ER tech). One day(if I can give up control :bgrin ), I may just let him support me so I can play with my critters full time!


----------



## MooreAcres (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm 18 and work two jobs right now, both involving dogs.

My primary job is at a doggie daycare and boarding kennel. I turn groups of dogs out together to potty and playtime. I help to supervise their interaction and redirect behaviorial tension (meaning if they look like they are maybe going to start a fight, I stop them LOL). My other duties include cleaning kennels, filling water, sometimes doing dinners if one of the bosses doesn't get to it first, checking dogs in/out, bathing, dealing with customers, and answering phones. Because "we" are a small facility we have the chance to get personal with the dogs that stay with us/come through. I'm a pro at spotting slightly different markings on dogs that otherwise look identical. I can call each by name and tell you at least one thing about them, sometimes more if I've met the dog a few times.

My second job is only one day a week, at a strictly boarding kennel. There I check dogs in their runs, change dirty blankets, turn them out into the play yard (dogs aren't allowed to interact here) for potty breaks or just some short exersice, answer phone, and deal with customers.

I enjoy both, but must say that my first pic would be the first one. I just like watching the dogs play together and having fun. Through this, I have discovered that I LOVE boxers and will have one in my future. They are just a great dog!

Erin :saludando:


----------



## JeanH (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a financial services representative at a newly opened community bank here in Laramie. We opened for business on September 11. There are only 12 employees, and it is a GREAT place to work.

I open new accounts and maintain existing accounts. I am the website administrator responsible for the design and maintenance of the bank's website. I am also the administrator for the online banking and online bill pay services as well as the merchant credit card services.

Last week, the Sr. loan officer handed me a personal (hand written) check for a new customer and asked me to open a CD for them. I about fell off my chair - it was for $100,000 dollars! I've never seen a real check with so many 0's on it! LOL

Jean


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 14, 2006)

I am a Social Service Worker- been one for 17 years- had different names or tittles along the way- but I work with developmentally challenged people. :bgrin


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 14, 2006)

I work for a company that builds Heart Transplant machines as well as other medical devices.

My title is Document Control Specialist (which is just a glorified file clerk). However, when FDA and ISO come in and want to see the Reports and Records for a certain machine, it's a great feeling to be able to provide it immediately.


----------



## Beccy (Nov 14, 2006)

Besides wife and mom to five, I am a support worker for adults with developmental delays.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

I am employed by the State of Wisconsin in the Office of the Commissioner of Insurance where I am a Consumer Complaint Program Associate...means I answer phone calls from consumers and companies about insurance law. I also handle incoming complaints and handle a portion of the complaints myself as the investigator.

My degree is in Agricultural Education so I use that every day with the horses and other animals.

jennifer :saludando:


----------



## lvponies (Nov 14, 2006)

I've worked for AT&T for the past 19 years. For the past 7 years, I've been able to work entirely at home. Prior to that, I commuted 135 miles per day to get to my office. Talk about loving life!!! My job consists of supporting those who our work was outsourced to. We monitor & analyze reports, man a hotline every day and assist these other folks with doing what we used to do. Working for AT&T has been a bumpy ride. Lots of people I worked with were laid off. You just never know when it will be your turn. AT&T was bought by SBC and there have been alot of changes. Our 2007 benefits are awful!!! BUT....I work at home and can check on the minis whenever I want to, can pick up my daughters from their activities and totally live in sweats!! Haven't had panty hose or makeup on in 7 years!!!


----------



## Pandora (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a Production Analyst for an insurance company. I like my job and the department I work in . My boss is very flexible with my hours and now that Im going back to school that's important. I have an Associates in Accounting and now going back for an Associates in computer programming to get a promotion within my department. :aktion033:


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, the title is Information Systems Specialist. I am a Cobol analyst/programmer for a utility. I have been downsized, outsourced, and the original company has been bought out twice. Some years the job has been great and others it has been awlful. I have been there almost 18 years (straight out of college).

The one thing is the pay has always been good and it has paid for my horses and allowed me to buy my farm. I never know what going to be next. Who does in the corporate world anymore. There are days I would love just to be an educated bum but I either have to win the lotto or marry a rich man.

Love hearing what all the mini people do. You'all are great.

Freida


----------



## C & C Farms (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a Teacher Aide in Special Education. This year the classroom I'm working in has children between 7-9 yrs old, and I am a 1:1 Aide with an child that is Autistic.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm a full time breeder



Right now I work at the university, hopefully at the end of next month I'll start my job as a freezing technician, collecting stallions, freezing their semen, and shipping both cooled and frozen semen across the country and the world



Plus I'll be traveling to other farms and providing those services on their property. Wish me luck, my interview is 5 days from now!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 15, 2006)

I am a Quality Control Administrator in a machine shop that employs 114 people that we manufacture componets for F-16 and F-22 fighter jets and the Bradley Fighting vehicle that is used in Iraq in the military units and we also fabricate parts for Siemens Power Generation, Inc and General Electric Nuclear Energy replacement parts for nuclear reactors all over the USA and TEPCO Tokyo Japan, Poland and various other nuclear sites. I basically put together a owners manual with various documentation to get approved by the customers and is sent along to the sites for installation as needed. It is very time consuming and stressfull at times that you are dealing with very tight toleranced parts and everything is critical as time for getting the plants back up and running for re-fueling. I sit at a computer all day and work with outside services such as platings and coatings and arrange Federal Express shipments and various LTLs shipments to make sure everything gets to where its needed to make the deadlines. I know I sure appreciate coming home and spending quality time with my horses here and the peaceful feeling no matter how bad of a day I have being in a mans shop working 9-10 hours a day and possibly 7 days a week at rush times and being one of the few women that work there, LOL. I keep telling my boss they need to put margaritas in the pop machine, that sure would make my day go a whole lot better at times like today especially since we will probably be working thru the holidays until late January to meet critical deadlines. Thanks for letting me share and vent also!


----------



## twister (Nov 15, 2006)

:aktion033: Love this thread, it is great to find out what everybody does. :aktion033: I work for HUB International as a commercial insurance broker. I am a practice leader for the healthcare industry with a large portfolio of Seniors Care Facilities insured. I am endorsed by a Non-Profit Association as their broker of choice. It is a fun job as I get to talk to all sorts of different people. I just got back this evening from a 2 day sales conference where I had the microphone in front of a 100 or so people telling them about the program, it was a blast. The best thing about my job is I work from home, I go to the office once a week and of course I visit and meet with clients and underwriters but I set my own schedule so when I get stressed I just head for the barn or take the dogs for a run through the fields :bgrin In my spare time I also train retrievers to retrieve and hold classes on the weekends for people that want to learn to train their own dogs. :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## MiniforFaith (Nov 15, 2006)

:saludando: For the past 6 years I was a stay at home mom. In Sept. I got hired at a medical supply company in their acct. dept..(accts. payable) But just got asked to go full time and I start Monday..(I think, main boss was in meetings all day, find out tomorrow for sure). I loved being a stay at home mom and miss it somewhat already. But after 6 years, I get to work with adults.. I just think the world of my boss..I never had a job before that I loved to go too, but I do now. ANd they have been great with the issues with kids. Hubby's hrs have been cut, so perfect timing... I'm still in shock and can not believe that I was lucky to get this job..



:


----------



## Reble (Nov 15, 2006)

: very interesting topic, had a lot of jobs in my time...

Not in order! sort of forget the order :lol:

Arrow shirts, Hammonds, Zellers, Sparlings Propane, Hyndman Transport, Lewis Flowers, CKNX Radio, Formosa Brewers, CIBC Bank.

My own businesses: where---- Huron - Bruce Cleaning, Waterloo Regional Animal Sitting Service,



:

I can not call it a Job because I enjoy it way too much, as of now, breeding miniature horses and dogs.

Hope this will be my husbands retirement hobby which will be in about 9 years.

He has worked hard his whole life in Foundrys, present at Wescast Foundry.

They are soon opening a plant in China,

he just might retire early with this coming about.



:


----------



## drk (Nov 15, 2006)

My day job is Corporate Operations Manager for a lighting manufacturer in Laurel Maryland. It's alot of responsibility but my heart is really at home with my animals. Don't tell my boss but I'd rather be home mucking stalls and hugging my horses



:

Diane

DRK Miniature Horses


----------



## fallin4minis (Nov 15, 2006)

Wonderful topic! It has been fun reading all the responses.

I'm an Educational Sign Language Interpreter at a local high school. I am in my 2nd year at this school. All of the hearing impaired students are Sr's this year so I may not have a job in the fall



: Having deaf parents and growing up in the deaf culture, has opened up various opportunities in the interpreting field. It's very rewarding but none as rewarding as being a mom and wife.

For 6 years prior to that, I was a stay at home mom and homeschooled my oldest in grades 3rd - 6th while nurturing a newborn. Fall of 2005, when my youngest was old enough to enroll in Kindergarten, hubby and I decided it was time for me to go to work in order to afford health insurance. I do love my job and feel blessed to have it. The hours are great in that I have the same hours and holidays as my kids. I'm basically working for health insurance because it is just not affordable where my husband works. How I so much wish to just be a mom and housewife again. The 'rat-race' lifestyle is not for me!

Having Scout, my beautiful silver bay, (son of Sweet Revenge & grandson of General Patton & Sid's Rebel ) has been my stress relief. I am so looking forward to being off next week for the Thanksgiving holiday



:

Aaaahhhhhhh yes.......coffee every morning in the barn with Scout......LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## Firefall (Nov 16, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else, very interesting thread.



:

We own our own business, which is repairing/replacing irrigation and house pumps & a machine shop. I do the bookkeeping, answer the phone and billing (from home).


----------



## ~Karen~ (Nov 16, 2006)

That was alot of fun to read! I'm new to this board, and I'm sure I'll get to know you as time passes and I look forward to it!

I own and operate a Christian Preschool here in Arkansas and am currently working towards a CDA in the field and stepping up into my goal of getting a degree ) hopefully I can aquire a Masters degree in time in Early Childhood Education.

edited to say, I forgot to mention that my husband and I own a construction company. I don't -play a big role in P&K, just drawing up agreements and bids, and advertising mainly.

I would love to get back into raising and selling Bull Mastiffs, and after I learn more about Mini's, I may even want to get into showing them. I hope to have another Foxtrotter for trail riding again sometime in the future.

~Karen


----------



## carlenehorse (Nov 16, 2006)

I have been a medical Insurance Clerk for 24 years. I have been with the same doctor for 8 years now.

I am also her Assistant Manager. I love my job and my hours are 8:00 AM to 2:00 PM so I have plenty of time for my miniatures.

Carlene


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 16, 2006)

I work as a Corporate Communicator in media relations for a worldwide company. Great job, great company and great perks!

Liz R.


----------



## Fullmoon (Nov 16, 2006)

Guess I'll jump in on this thread also! I worked for Wal-Mart at the home office as an Executive Assistant for 12 years. Quit to raise the mini's and found out that I'm not very good at it since I fall in love with each and every one of them and it breaks my heart to see them leave ~ so no more breeding! I just recently went back to work for Wal-Mart as a Driver Coordinator. So wave to all those Wal-Mart drivers out there, they are really a great bunch of guys! :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 16, 2006)

I work full-time as a legal assistant. one step up from a legal secretary, kinda like a paralegal but no degree... just 25+ years experience. general practice at first, did personal injury for 16 years, litigation for one year (way too stressful for me!) and for the last 4 years, estate planning and probates (which is NOT boring contrary to what i had always heard LOL) that's what i do to keep the roof over us and food on the table. we also rescue minis and ponies and have our own herd, large and small. and i make yard ornaments out of horseshoes - flowers and butterflies. started for myself, to have a garden that would not kill my highly allergic husband... and friends saw them and wanted some. now have them on consignment at a garden store and a feed store... maybe it will turn into something??


----------



## Kari (Nov 17, 2006)

What a fun topic to read! I just graduated with my BAs (in Psych and Law & Justice) and just applied (today!) to the University of North Dakota's Grad School.... I'm planning to get my MA and become a Forensic Psychologist.

Kari


----------

